# need id



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

ok, in the first pic it's not the sponge but the little white thing in the centre. It started out with 3 legs and now that one has about 6. the second is of the same thing but a different one. its stuck to the top underside of the rock. they move around the tank, but not to quickly. It's white but a little darker in the centre of its limbs and body. Don't really have much more to tell on it. Now the 3rd pic iswhat the little blob on the rock is. its kinda cone shaped with a little tube coming out the top. there are quite a few of these throughout the tank and they kind of appeared all at once. if anyone has any ideas i'ld be grateful.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok I can't tell if your asking about the hermit crabs or the brittle stars. If you are referrign to the brittles those are the good micro stars.  You need to clear up that bubble algae problem before it gets any worse.

Then your last pic is of a tunicate. Those are the little white ones that come and go in all established tanks.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok, well the first 2 pics.......its a starfish. we have lots of them in our tank and they dont hurt anything. But they dont get real big

the second thing......not sure what it called but we have some in our tanks too.


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

i was talking about the brittle stars. i thought they might be something like that or a worm of some kind. glad to know that neither are bad.


----------

